# Echo CS-345



## ESM (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all!

I am no 2 cycle mechanic, but mechanically inclined. My chainsaw does not run correctly. I bought a new carb last year, and it ran ok for 5 months. I was told that the ethanol in 87 octane was drying everything out, so I bought a rebuild kit for the carb. (WT-589) I took it apart, and cleaned all of the ports, replaced all of the parts, adjusted the needles to 1 1/2 turns out. It will start, but once it starts to cut, or requires more gas, it seems as if it is running out of gas. I thought it was sucking air, so I replaced the gaskets. I also replaced the fuel line, and primer bulb lines. There is another line that looks like it may go to the oiler, but it can not be blown threw. Was wondering if I am correct about the oiler, and does it need to breathe. My last thought before this post, was possibly a crank seal?

Any help would be appreciated!

Dale


----------



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure about an Echo. The line you think is an oiler may be the crankcase line that pulses the fuel pump. With it loose, I think you should feel the pulses of the crankcase when you pull the starter cord. I'm going through the same symptoms with a Poulan.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

mojo is right about the other line being the pulse line. If you want to test that cover the hole with grease and pull the engine over slowly. You should see the grease suck in and blow out.

I see you mentioned you replaced "all the parts" for the carb and then you replaced the gaskets. Did you replace the metering diaphram? If it is not really soft then it should be replaced. When they are stiff they don't allow enough gas to go into the venturi of the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This model Echo chain saw does not have an external fuel pump pulse hose. Fuel pump is vented internally through the carburetor mounting gasket. 

There are no oil lines in the carburetor box of this model saw, the only other hose I see in the IPL besides the primer lines, is the fuel tank vent hose. 

Are you using fresh fuel?

Did you replace the fuel pickup filter in the tank?

Perhaps you need to try opening up the High speed adjustment a little.


----------



## ESM (Mar 23, 2010)

I changed the diaphram with the rubber kit that I got. The needle valve was replaced, but I am not sure if it is adjusted correctly. The lever is almost level with the molded aluminum as it sirs in its cutout. I did try to bend it up a bit, but it did not seem to help. There is another line that plugs into the fuel tank, and heads back toward the oiler. Gas is fresh, and proper mixed.

I removed the "locks" on the adjusting screws, and had them all of the way in, and as far as 3 1/2 turns out. It runs when they are about 1 1/2 turns out. I am really at a loss. Its a great little saw, and it owes me nothing. I would really like to repair it.

There is a gasket by the "reed valve" area. It is not in the best shape. Do you think it could get air from there? The gasket I refered to, (maybe not clearly enough), was between carb and intake manifold. But there is a gasket between manifold and reed valve holder. 

It would be #25 on the IPB/intake exhaust section.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

if the gasket is not sealing good, then yes there could be an air leak there.


----------

